# tile roof paint



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a general question on roof paint. And a specific question for tampa area painters as well.

1. I know a lot of you guys must clean and paint tile roofs. Especially here in Florida. What is your "go to" paint company/supplier for paint and clear products for restoring mildly and severely worn out tile roofs?

2. For you tampa guys/gals. Thier used to be a company out of Tampa that had a product. And I can't find them. They may no longer be in existence or changed thier name. I know it was either Addison or allison or anderson paint or some similar derivative of those names. Anyone Recall? Or have a number or contact info?

TIA
The Paintman


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Aaron might be able to help you. I think I've seen a video from his company doing this kind a work.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah Aaron has to know everyone in Tampa. And I know thier are other Tampa/clearwater area painters as well. That i am sure will chime in too.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah crap, I had to re-paint one of these in black years and years ago and used ben moore. Can't remember which line though.

Looked and help up great compared to the previous botched job ( you do not want this to fail and require warranty work, trust me )


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I agree. Our system does not fail. It's not that I'm a newbie at this. We have done hundreds of roofs over 30 years in the business. In fact we consider ourselves experts to a degree at it. 
It's just I'm trying to see what others are using to paint tile roofs. The landscape is always changing out thier. And these and some other speciality products change , morph and dissapear more often than others I think. Thier are not as many options as thier used to be. 

And product lines are changing hands as well. We used to love (and still do) the 3 product line options that the Infinity Roof Coating products had to offer. But they have since been dropped by Uncle Sherwin because it was a conflict with their own Kool Seal line that they purchased. And they want to push that line now where thier margins are higher. But I'm not a big fan of Kool Seal. But there again I may be not fairly judging it. My experience is that back in the day it was mainly considered an easy to get trailer roof paint. Can't seem to get that out of my head. I want something more commercial grade that not just any HO-MO can walk in any big box store and buy. Our main customer is million dollar homes or commercial tile and flat roofs.


----------

